# Impromptu 3-Bone Ribeye Roast



## rocapps (Sep 8, 2009)

I saw a great deal ($4.99/lb) on bone-in ribeye steaks while walking through the local supermarket this morning.  Luckily the butcher was in, and a few minutes latter I had a freshly cut 3-bone ribeye roast, weighing in at just over 6 lbs. A few minutes shopping (and a couple of phone calls latter), we had an impromptu labor day BBQ planned.


_On top of the nearly 50% discount, I found a $5 off coupon, which made this beautiful roast a steal at just over $4/lb!_

Once I got the roast unwrapped and dried off, I knew I was in for a treat!



I rubbed the roast down with a Prime Rib rub that came with my Traeger... it reminded me of another coriander based rub we get out here on the west coast called 'Pappy's Choice Seasoning'.

Once I got the whole roast covered in the rub, I let it sit on the counter for about an hour to take the chill off _(9:30 am)_.



Next, I started up the smoker _(10:30 am)_ using a mixture of apple and pecan pellets, and waited for it to stabilize at 225° (about 30 minutes).

Once up to temp, I placed the roast in the center of my smoker _(11:00 am)_, closed the lid, and let it do it's thing for an hour and a half.



At the hour and a half mark _(12:30 pm)_, I inserted the probe thermometer into the thickest portion of the roast (at a 45° angle to the meat's grain), and cranked up the smoker to ~250°.



I kept a log of the temperature rise, since this is the first time I've smoked this cut of meat. During the smoke I saw:

_(12:30 pm)_ Roast registered an internal temp of *61°*.
_(12:45 pm)_ Roast registered an internal temp of *71°*.
_(1:15 pm)_ Roast registered an internal temp of *90°*.

_(1:45 pm)_ Roast registered an internal temp of *105°*, and I flipped it bone side up in the smoker.



At _2:15 pm_, the roast came up to an internal temp of *125°*, where I pulled it, double wrapped it in foil, and placed it in a empty cooler wrapped in towels.

During the rest, I continued to monitor the internal temp of the roast, and got another 20 degrees of carryover:

_(2:25 pm)_ Roast registered an internal temp of *132°*.
_(2:35 pm)_ Roast registered an internal temp of *136°*.
_(2:45 pm)_ Roast registered an internal temp of *139°*.
_(2:55 pm)_ Roast registered an internal temp of *142°*.
_(3:00 pm)_ Roast registered an internal temp of *143°*.
_(3:25 pm)_ Roast registered an internal temp of *144°*.

By the time we were ready to carve _(3:50 pm)_, the roast was holding a steady *145°* internal temp, and was perfectly medium rare. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








We served the ribeye/prime rib in 1/2" slices, with creamed horseradish, dill potatoes, fresh sweet corn, potato salad and garlic french bread.



Needless to say, a large portion of the roast was GONE in mere moments! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What little is left, will make awesome french dip sandwiches for dinner tomorrow night!

I will definitely smoke this roast again!!!


----------



## ronp (Sep 8, 2009)

Great looking roast and meal.


----------



## alx (Sep 8, 2009)

That is a meal.Excellent Q-VIEW and smoke


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 8, 2009)

Great Qview with Timetable and Step by Step Process...


----------

